# Sticky  READ before posting in News



## MHR

The UberPeople.NET News forum is for news relating to rideshare, the gig economy and things that might affect them. Please make posts here that include the following in this order:

1) The headline in the title and in the thread
2) A paragraph or two from the article that is most relevant to the topic
3) A link to the source
4) Please do not post your opinion in the title or first post.


All content that is not news will be moved to other forum sections.

Thank you


----------

